# Sound blaster 16 ISA sound Card OS/2



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a sound blaster 16 ISA sound card and I installed OS/2 warp 4 and it is not recognizing the sound card so o can't use my mic or system sounds either, do I need drivers?


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

You will need OS/2 Operating System drivers for the SB16.


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here you go, you need to download the file AWEOS2.EXE, 14th choice down the list, dated January 9, 1997:

Metropoli files - kala/DRIVERS


----------

